# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  نمایش علامت سوال به جای حروف فارسی در آندروید

## nader14y

با سلام. من در حال توسعه یک برنامه آندروید هستم. در حال حاضر می خوام اطلاعات و حروف نوشته شده به زبان فارسی رو به دیتابیس راه دور منتقل کنم. این انتقال انجام می شه ولی در درون پایگاه داده، به جای حروف فارسی، فقط به تعداد کاراکترها علامت سوال نشون داده میشه. البته اگه حروف انگلیسی وارد کنم مشکلی وجود نداره.

در این برنامه کاربر اطلاعات رو بر روی edit text های مختلف نوشته و با زدن دکمه "ثبت" این اطلاعات رو دیتابیس ذخیره میشه.

اگه کسی تا حالا به این مشکل برخورده و یا راه حلی براش داره ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## hamid_hr

سلام
ببين با تبديل رشته به utf-8 مشكلت حل ميشه
String s = new String(nodevalue.getBytes(), "UTF-8");

----------


## Modernidea

سلام

آیا وقتی اطالاعت را از پایگاه داده، بازیابی میکنید و در نرم افزار نشان میدهد، باز هم به صورت علامت سوال نشان داده میشود؟

----------


## bgalborz

سلام منم همین مشکل رو موقع خوندن از فایل دارم...
میشه یکم بیشتر در مورد کد بالا توضیح بدین...

----------


## mylove_iman

سلام ممنون میشم کسی این مورد را جواب بده.برای من در بانک به صورت علامن ؟؟؟؟ ذخیره و موقع باریابی نیز علامت سوال نمایش داده میشود.نوع فیلدها هم utf8_general_ci می باشد.با کد نویسی php  راحت و بصورت صحیح در بانکم دخیره میشه ولی با موبایل مشکل دارم.ممنون میشم راهمایی بفرمایید

----------


## Daniel_GH

بعد از جایی که connection رو تعریف میکنی این کد رو بنویس:


```
mysqli_set_charset($connection, 'utf8');
```

----------


## artavakoli

دوست عزیز تو اندوریئ برای انتقال اطلاعات باید ترجیحا از روش post  استفاده کنی و حتما utf-8  را ذکر کن مثل این(HttpPost method = new HttpPost(url
(( "method.setEntity(new UrlEncodedFormEntity(params, "UTF-8
            }

----------


## pari.64

> دوست عزیز تو اندوریئ برای انتقال اطلاعات باید ترجیحا از روش post  استفاده کنی و حتما utf-8  را ذکر کن مثل این(HttpPost method = new HttpPost(url
> (( "method.setEntity(new UrlEncodedFormEntity(params, "UTF-8
>             }



 :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
بسیار ممنون از راهنمایی تان ، کل اینترنت رو گشتم آخرش این دو خط شما مشکلم رو حل کرد

----------

